# Mountain Tandem Captain Stem Length?



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Are there advantages to running a longer or shorter captain stem on a tandem than what you would normally run on your regular mountain bike?

I'm thinking about body-position, weight transfer, handling, etc.

I just picked up a used tandem and noticed the stem is really long. I'm wondering if the trend to shorter stems is carried over to tandems as well.

Thanks!


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

I am new to tandeming but haven't seen many comments from folks suggesting to run different stem lengths than what work on a similarly equipped XC single bike.

Depending on the age/vintage of the tandem, longer could have been the trend at that time as opposed to now. However another thing is that most tandems come in limited sizes so it is likely the top tube length is spec'ed a bit shorter than what you would find on a similarly labeled single bike of the same size designation. Hence your prior owner may have slapped a longer stem on there to better fit their reach. The best thing is to measure the horizontal top tube length on your single bike and compare with the tandem. Then go with a stem that matches your single setup (plus/minus any differences in handlebar width/rise/sweepback/etc.)


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

I found another thread which might be interesting to check out as well: http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...irks-seesaw-front-end-washout-etc-875469.html


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

All other things being equal (bar width, rider position, weight distribution) a longer stem will slow the steering on any bike. On a tandem the biggest effect of a longer stem is to minimize the kickback from hitting your front wheel on a rock or root etc. A stem is a lever and the longer the lever, the more offset the steering arc has. This has a stabilizing effect, but can also force you to row back and forth more to compensate. On a flexy tandem especially with a rigid fork I think this may help some, but on a good stiff frame with suspension a shorter stem may be better. 
Fit of the bike may necessitate the longer stem. modern bikes have longer top tubes than older bikes. In the 80's we used to run 150 and even 160mm stems on our bikes.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cockpits are compressed on mountain tandems, especially compared to current single bikes. 100-110mm stem works well on a correctly-sized Ventana/Fandango. A short stem will be a climbing disaster on those bikes; YMMV.


----------

